# Ecriture impossible sur DD externe Freebox V6



## moirasc (22 Juin 2011)

Hello à tous,

J'ai connecté mon disque dur (formaté en MacOS étendu) en eSata sur ma Freebox V6.
La lecture est possible ce DD externe, mais pas l'écriture....

Je précise que la lecture et l'écriture sont possibles sans problème sur le disque dur interne de la Freebox V6.


Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Larme (22 Juin 2011)

Quel est le message obtenu si tu essayes d´écrire dessus ? Est-ce donc une question de droits ?


----------



## moirasc (22 Juin 2011)

"Impossible deffectuer lopération car vous ne disposez pas des autorisations pour modifier certains éléments."


----------



## Larme (22 Juin 2011)

Si tu fais Cmd+i sur le disque, au niveau des autorisations, qu´as-tu exactement ?


----------



## moirasc (22 Juin 2011)

Dans partage et permissions : 
"Vous disposez d'un accès personnalisé".


----------



## TomLopez (1 Juillet 2011)

Meme problème. Je pense que c'est parce que la freebox ne sait pas (encore) écrire sur du HFS+. Faudrait tester avec un disque en FAT32


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

C'est pour utiliser Time Machine sur le DDE à l'aide du NAS de la Freebox v6?


----------

